# Yo Polymer Shark Bite



## Rat be gone (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey all, I received a small poly shark bite from Yo slingshots a couple of days ago, and this is what I found--

1. outstanding customer service and communication.
2. received product in a couple of days. Very fast.
3. Flawless craftsmanship.

The shooter has a interesting design which sparked my interest along with the material being very durable. 
It fits like a glove and only took a couple of shots to dial in. Its very accurate. I have quite a few slingshots[or more]
but the shark bite has already gone in my go to bag where I carry my favorite six. I can not say enough positive things
about Yo slingshots. Chris is great to deal with and I'm already going to ask him about a custom order.

Todd


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hmmmmm? a shark what?

i have received 2 from Mr. devo













and i can attest to his product and service, he does great work!! some of the best i have held in hand, BUT? how do i know you really own a YO frame? without photos?


----------



## Rat be gone (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, I guess until I buy a digital camera you will just have to wonder. Anyways, another big kudos for Yo slingshots.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep he has one, he joined the "Poly-lution"







. Thanks for the kind remarks Todd, I am glad you like it. 
I have a lot of slingshots but I always seem to grab a Poly frame to shoot with....something about em that grows on you and you never need worry about harming one of your "show" slingshots.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Devoman said:


> Yep he has one, he joined the "Poly-lution"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll give you that, poly does feel nice in hand


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Im willing to take the mans word for it, that he owns it, 
Its these questions that concern me. 
I love the polymer, just got a bill hayes side shooter, believe its got some poly in it with the kevlar. They just feel more stable.


----------

